# 8x12 too small.. see pictures need input and ideas



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

*i need your ideas*

this what i was thinking about getting. it is 8x12 and its $1600.00. which includes.
1. three windows in the front which i can use as traps
2.continuous ridge vent.
3.the doors in the pictures are at the front will be installed on the end
when and if i get it i will have 3 areas 4x6 with a 2' hallway going along the back.
IF THATS TO SMALL OF A INSIDE AREA 
i can make 2 rooms 6x6 then need only 2 windows.
for ventilation i was going to install jalousie windows on the bottom..


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

My shed/coop/loft is 6Wx8Lx6H with a small flight pen on the front and its GREAT, even before we build the Aviary. You may have covered this in your other thread but: 
For how many birds? 
What kind of birds? 
Will you attach an outdoor aviary?
Will you fly your birds?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

My shed/coop/loft is 6Wx8Lx6H with a small flight pen on the front and its GREAT, even before we build the Aviary. You may have covered this in your other thread but: 

For how many birds? 
What kind of birds? 
Will you attach an outdoor aviary?
Will you fly your birds?


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> My shed/coop/loft is 6Wx8Lx6H with a small flight pen on the front and its GREAT, even before we build the Aviary. You may have covered this in your other thread but:
> 
> For how many birds?
> What kind of birds?
> ...



40 MAX
racing pigeons

aviary..yes


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

adamant said:


> 40 MAX
> racing pigeons
> 
> aviary..yes


I know that there are folks who would put this many in a loft this size but I would limit it to 24. I use the formula of 2 square feet of floor space for each bird, assuming at least a 6 foot height. Perhaps this is conservative but overcrowding is by far the worst contributor to poor health in our birds. I will always error on the side of caution.

Dan


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

If it were me I would go with the 3 4x6 and a 2 ft hallway. You'll want 1 section for breeding, 1 for old birds and 1 for young birds. Unfortunately I had a limited budget when I constructed my current loft but that's what my plans are for my next loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> I know that there are folks who would put this many in a loft this size but I would limit it to 24. I use the formula of 2 square feet of floor space for each bird, assuming at least a 6 foot height. Perhaps this is conservative but overcrowding is by far the worst contributor to poor health in our birds. I will always error on the side of caution.
> 
> Dan


IF the loft was going to be 8 x 12, then he could put 40 birds in there easy enough, however, by the time the loft is divided into 3 sections and a 2ft section across the back is a hallway..........the 8 x 12 loft isn't 8 x 12 inside anymore.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

adamant said:


> *i need your ideas*
> 
> this what i was thinking about getting. it is 8x12 and its $1600.00. which includes.
> 1. three windows in the front which i can use as traps
> ...


Trust me on this. By the time you pay $1600 for this building, modify it by cutting holes in walls and moving doors, put all the necessary stuff inside, (nest boxes, perches, walls, etc...) you would be a lot better off BUILDING your loft yourself..........AND it wouldn't cost any more and would probably be cheaper and bigger. 
Of course, this loft was built in 2004, but at that time, it cost us about $1500 to put it up and it's an 8 x 16. Husband did all the work, but still..........


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> IF the loft was going to be 8 x 12, then he could put 40 birds in there easy enough, however, by the time the loft is divided into 3 sections and a 2ft section across the back is a hallway..........the 8 x 12 loft isn't 8 x 12 inside anymore.


That would make it 8x10 or 6x12 which equals 80 sq. ft. and would still give them 2 sq. ft. per bird. So yeah I would go with 40 +/-


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry, but if he runs the 2 foot hallway across the back of the loft, that would make it only 6X12, which gives him 72 sq. feet.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

That's true, I was going with the 8x10. I really wouldn't go with the hall if it was just 2 ft. unless he's really skinny. My loft is 8x8 and I have 39 birds in it and they have plenty of room. Me personaly, I think if you have any where from 1.5 to 2 sq. ft. your fine ,For young birds, old birds are a different story.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Loft*

I designed this loft from the one that Lovebirds has. It is 8X16 with three sections and one hallway. The TOTAL cost was just a little over $1700.00 (Contractor Price for building supplies).

George


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree, that's a pretty narrow hallway. And losing it would give him another two feet the length of the loft. I think I'd eliminate it too, unless he really needs it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

George, that's really nice looking. Just like Renees. But, maybe he isn't handy enough to build it. Not everyone can do that.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Avion, nice loft , you should be proud of it. I'd like to see some pictures of the inside.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

thank u all for taking the time to post..
ant


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you'll share pics with us as you go along. Have you decided how you'll do it?


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

not yet.. have a friend up the road a bit the has a 10x20 with 4 sections that i can copy from..still not set on the size..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, go as big as you can. No matter what anyone builds, they always wish they had done something differently. And usually wish they had made it bigger! 10 X 20 must be nice. Not too many have that. He must have many birds. Are you handy enough to build it?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Sorry, I screwed up...didn't see the measurments right. 

Dan


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

me i would say 40+s.... and modify the door, rebuilt the inside with no hall way just pocket door that goes one to the other and a small in and out door goes out the flying pen and i would built a flying pen around it in young birds,old birds and breeders in separate cages.... and rebuilt the front like what rennee has....


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Forget the 2 foot hallway. You will hate it once it is in. There is not enough room to carry feed, water, baskets, etc comfortably without feeling squeezed. The birds could use the extra space as well. I dont have a hallway and my exterior door opens to the inside of the loft and I have never had a bird fly out on me yet.
Ken


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Here`s my flying loft.....8 by 16......My yb section(left side) is 8 x 9...and my ob section is 8 x 5...on the right side...Loft holds 40 yb`s and 10 to 12 pairs of ob flyers with no problem...I have an 8x8 stock loft that holds up to 8 pairs of birds in large nest boxes...
I paid $1,100.00 delivered for the building in 1984....The builder of the building has a business,that make all kinds of these sheds....I told him where to put the windows,and all openings in the roof,and the whirly bird,and the door...At NO extra cost to me....Alamo


----------

